# Visiting Common Red Poll



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

We have a pair that regularly visit our feeder. Are they rare? Our RSPB book says they only live by the coast (We are in the Peak District).


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

*red polls*

We also have a pair of regular visitors.
Usuually a bird of coniferous, birch and willow woods.
Not heard about the coastal connection, but I stand to be corrected,
Brian


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

Definitely not just a coastal bird, in fact I would say it was the reverse. 
They are becoming much rarer and are mainly seen in woodlands often with flocks of siskins.


----------

